# EL8 - Elevate Uranium



## Go Nuke (22 January 2010)

Ummm I can't believe I'm starting a thread on this company

Has anyone noticed MEY?

I know they changed names recently...maybe noone has strated this new ticker code.
Areva just taken a 10.5% stake in MEY. Bought it from Stephen Dattels I think?

Anyway...awesome looking chart.

Retracement back to the 50% Fib retracement today and on low volume. Time to consolidate for the new run up, hopefully in time for an exploration update too.

Days not over yet though I suppose.


----------



## Go Nuke (22 January 2010)

Actually just noticed this is a cup & handle forming..

Classic!

Anyone else see this?

Turn of the market might help lift the sp again too


----------



## Go Nuke (22 January 2010)

And for further re enforement of a price change.. its all in the "doji" 

I'm either setting myself for a monumental failure, or get it right.....or we can always drift sideways 

Definition: 

Gravestone Doji is a specific Doji with opening and closing prices equal to the low of the day. The Bullish Gravestone Doji Pattern is a bottom reversal pattern. Similar to its cousin the Bullish Inverted Hammer Pattern, it occurs in a downtrend and represents a possible reversal of trend.

Though USUALLY the gravestone doji is used I tops I believe.
Still the Psychology behind these candles is what matters.

*Definition: *
Gravestone Doji is a specific Doji with opening and closing prices equal to the low of the day. The Bullish Gravestone Doji Pattern is a bottom reversal pattern. Similar to its cousin the Bullish Inverted Hammer Pattern, it occurs in a downtrend and represents a possible reversal of trend.


----------



## pops11 (23 January 2010)

GoNuke

Yes i have been watching very closely i like this CO and what they are up to and where they are no going. Down 6% since i first saw them but should be a good play for abit longer hold say 3 months see how it plays out.


pops


----------



## Go Nuke (27 January 2010)

Anyone who knows of Guppy's countback method, we are watching for a close above .185c as a buy.

A close over 19c would be very significant, as thats resistance on the P&F chart.

21 day MA crossing up through the 200 day MA and SUCCESSFULLY tested the 21 day MA on particularly down days on the market.....does MEY have what it takes to get us there though :>

A quarterly report might just do it?

Are we expecting one?

Oh and still playing out like a cup and handle!

Bring on a big rebound on the DOW! ( I hope


----------



## frankie_boy (20 August 2010)

Have had this on my watch list for the last 6 months.. 

Cant say I know much about this stock at all, doesnt seem to be all the great stock to follow that Gonuke has been on about.


----------



## Idiode (20 April 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have just picked this up this morning from "the Bull"

Portfolio Watch: Resource Stocks For The Long-Term
"Marenica Energy (MEY) 
Nuclear energy remains a viable global energy alternative despite the radiation fallout from Japan’s Fukushima plant. Wendt says like most uranium companies, Marenica Energy’s share price was punished following the Japanese earthquake. “Nevertheless, the company’s fundamentals remain sound and its operating base in Namibia is one of the best places in the world to develop a uranium project,” he says. “The longer-term uranium picture remains positive, but in the short term there may be further weakness.” 

Without knowing anything about this stock until I check it out, I note that the SP has risen since the thread was started. Will add it my watch list..


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

MC - $8.5m
SP - 1.7c
Shares - 498m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $3m

• Continuing detailed mineralogical testwork confirms that the uranium mineralisation at Marenica has distinctive characteristics including that the uranium occurs as a single mineral, in a distinct size band, is well liberated and is heavier than the host rock.
• Bench scale scoping level secondary upgrade testwork on small sample masses in Perth produces encouraging results.
• Bulk sampling programme in Namibia completed and samples dispatched to Perth.
• Board appoints metallurgist as CEO and an additional non-*‐executive director.
• $3.2 million raised via a 1 for 2 entitlement issue at 1.3 cents per share, following which Hanlong Energy Ltd (Hanlong) is now a 30% shareholder.
• Terms of the $2m convertible note due to Hanlong were renegotiated to reduce the exercise price from 7 cents to 2.674 cents.


----------



## System (3 November 2020)

*Event: Live Investor Briefing*
Date: Wednesday 4th November
Time: 11am AEDT
Event agenda: Online 30 minute presentation and a 15 minute Q&A

Join the CEO of Marenica Energy Ltd (ASX: MEY), Murray Hill, for a special live investor briefing. Murray will outline why Marenica is the least talked about uranium focused stock on the ASX with the *greatest potential* based on the company’s exploration potential and massive *94 Mlb* *uranium asset base. 

Fundamentally, there are so many things going in uranium’s favour.*

It is clean, cheap and a sustainable power supply that is already providing 10% of the world’s electricity.

The demand for uranium is *outstripping supply,* and with supply concerns analysts predict that the *uranium price could increase to over $65 per pound.* MEY presents an exciting valuation at the right time.

Murray will also give an overview of their patented *U-pgradeTM* process developed alongside the *CSIRO* that *can reduce uranium production cost by 50%, *with the latest testwork highlighting a potential reduction in acid consumption of 77% at Angela by application of *U-pgradeTM*.

This is a free event. Click here to book your spot.


----------



## System (8 June 2021)

On June 8th, 2021, Marenica Energy Limited (MEY) changed its name and ASX code to Elevate Uranium Limited (EL8).


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2021)

This is one of the lower MC uranium juniors benefitting from the speculation or thesis that POU is going back to $60-70 in the medium term due to a supply shortage and a go to nuclear to fill the power gap when RE fails at the storage level. Looks to be turning up here.


----------



## Sean K (31 August 2021)

Still pushing up a bit, along with some of the other juniors. MC still under $100m with quite a few pounds at good grades already defined. New Exp Mngr on board recently from Paladin and Deep Yellow. Some of the more interesting tenements abut DYL. Would seem to be one of the few who will be involved in any M&A amongst these. Trading at about 4c a pound of U. Sounds cheap by comparison to some of the others.



			YouTube


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2021)

kennas said:


> M&A



Please explain?


----------



## Sean K (31 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Please explain?




Merger and Acquisition. Or, partnerships of some sort. It's all pretty incestuous in the uranium community in Namibia. Half of DYL was PDN, EL8 bought some of Paladins assets, EL8 have a new Exploration Manager worked at the other two. They all have tenements that back up against one another. LOT is another that has directors and managers linked to BOE and PDN. They all might as well just join up.


----------



## Sean K (31 August 2021)

kennas said:


> Looks to be turning up here.




I need to listen to myself sometimes.


----------



## DannyB0000 (31 August 2021)

I would be buying uranium stocks right now, potential to make huge capital gains.  There‘s a push for countries to cut emissions and nuclear energy looks promising.  Uranium stocks have been in the doldrums for a while now.


----------



## Sean K (31 August 2021)

DannyB0000 said:


> I would be buying uranium stocks right now, potential to make huge capital gains.  There‘s a push for countries to cut emissions and nuclear energy looks promising.  Uranium stocks have been in the doldrums for a while now.




Agree, but the juniors have all run hard the past 2 years ahead of the POU. If you have a long term view and can handle some decent dips then I think in 5 years or so we'll have done pretty well. The juniors I'm watching have all just gone through a decent dip, hit support and bounced, but not sure if that's the correction for a move to higher prices or if they'll all bounce along sideways for a while until there's clear evidence that POU is on the move. Needs to be around $50-60 a pound for current mothballed projects to start back up.


----------

